# Show descriptions vanish ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that when you look in the guide a show will have a full description but once you record the show, most of the data vanishes ? Not for every show but some.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when you look in the guide a show will have a full description but once you record the show, most of the data vanishes ? Not for every show but some.


That myth is confimed!


----------



## webpatk (Aug 13, 2006)

I've noticed that to. LOL :eek2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when you look in the guide a show will have a full description but once you record the show, most of the data vanishes ? Not for every show but some.


I've noticed that too. I think this is because there are two sets of info that it looks at. I use to see this on the UTV all the time (a little different but I think it comes from the same issue). When I highlight a show in the guide or in the MYVOD in the UTV you'd get one description but sometimes when you hit select the description would be different. It was really wierd.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when you look in the guide a show will have a full description but once you record the show, most of the data vanishes ? Not for every show but some.


Seen it, too.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when you look in the guide a show will have a full description but once you record the show, most of the data vanishes ? Not for every show but some.


Haven't paid attention since I so seldom use it. Just a guess, though: is it the shows that are no longer in the guide (e.g. network shows that are on once and that's it) that lose the data while shows that are still airing in the future have the data?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Once a show is recorded the R15 grabs a portion of the info from the guide and stores it in a file named 'jopa' on the HD. That's the dude that xrefs which directory each show was recorded in. A while back I looked into those much deeper and IIRC I did notice different info (descriptions/dates and such) in the guide than what was stored on the HD. You'd think it would grab everything a copy it to disk but I guess not.

In fact, 'jopa' doesn't even carry the series identifiers that signup.dbf does. For example, Weeds has an identifier of "B9663" and The Twilight Zone has one of "4AA6". None of which is stored in 'jopa'/MYVOD.

As a side note. On Tivos the series ID for Weeds is "SH759395" and The Twilight Zone is "SH019110". Decimal 759395 = 0xB9663 and decimal 19110 = 0x4AA6.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

walters said:


> is it the shows that are no longer in the guide (e.g. network shows that are on once and that's it) that lose the data while shows that are still airing in the future have the data?


I am not sure but what you said above makes sense.

I do know one was a Preseason football game that no longer showed the teams that played, another was from ESPNC, an old boxing event, and when I went to watch it, it no longer showed who the boxers were.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

So it sounds like it's using the guide description if it's still in the guide (has a subsequent airing) and falling back on the "jopa" (I just like saying "jopa") if it isn't. I suspect you could even cause a fallback to "jopa" if you checked a recording right after a reboot (before it got a chance to get that episode into the guide data).

BTW, the missing information from your examples is sort of important. :eek2: Come on, guys, add this one to the list to fix please?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Once a show is recorded the R15 grabs a portion of the info from the guide and stores it in a file named 'jopa' on the HD. That's the dude that xrefs which directory each show was recorded in. A while back I looked into those much deeper and IIRC I did notice different info (descriptions/dates and such) in the guide than what was stored on the HD. You'd think it would grab everything a copy it to disk but I guess not.
> 
> In fact, 'jopa' doesn't even carry the series identifiers that signup.dbf does. For example, Weeds has an identifier of "B9663" and The Twilight Zone has one of "4AA6". None of which is stored in 'jopa'/MYVOD.
> 
> As a side note. On Tivos the series ID for Weeds is "SH759395" and The Twilight Zone is "SH019110". Decimal 759395 = 0xB9663 and decimal 19110 = 0x4AA6.


That make some sense but how do some shows end up getting two different descriptions? How does it give a description of "The SG1 team runs into an old enemy" and the other is " Daniel goes to a planet and find out that Bah'l has been running a chocolate factory and trying poison the Tor'ka". Both are obviously made up but I've seen stuff like this where they don't match at all (more so on the UTV) but I know I've seen this on the R15 too. Is there two sets of guide data?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

We know the R15 guide data is stored in memory. We also know that some guide info is stored in the few files on the HD. We can look at the files on the HD but cannot see what the guide looks like in memory. But we have no idea what ta heck they do with the data they receive.

Note those description discrepancies in the future and compare the Tivo and R15. That would have also been a good item to include in the comparison I just completed. Sometime down the road if I compare a HR10 to a HR20 in the same fashion, noting the program descriptions would be interesting.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Did a little more research and it does appear the R15 guide data only keeps the first three actors compared to the Tivo guide data. For example for "Men in Black II" DTivos list 6 actors (Tommy Lee Jones, Will Smith, Rip Torn, Lara Flynn Boyle, Rosario Dawson and Tony Shalhoub). The R15 only lists Jones Smith and Torn. 

Unfortunately this also means that a person search on the last three will not return this movie. Kinda lets a little air out of the R15's search feature.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Kinda lets a little air out of the R15's search feature.


I do alot of my searching on my R-10 with 50+ WL's and then take that and use it for the R-15 to record things. Mostly I use the R-15 for title searches.


----------



## DukeBX (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how to view the complete channel info? When you tune to Turner Classic Movies for example,it's give you a channel decription on the upper left hand corner. The problem is,the channel info is so much,the rest of it just says ...... . How can I see the rest of the channel info? I have the DVR R15. I used to have the standard receiver,and I had no problem. I know this may not be a big deal,but I just wondered why I could get the rest of the info from that channel.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

You have to use "page down" (Channel button). You may have to hit select first.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Press the INFO key?


----------



## DukeBX (Aug 25, 2006)

Nah i pressed the info key,but I don't get the rest of the channel info.With the other receivers,i used to press info twice,then the total info on that channel was shown. I also pressed "Select" and Page Down" and it's still a no go. It funny because if you see something with this "......" you'll want to see the rest of it. I've tried ever button,but I guess it's not possible.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok. I'm watching Dedwood now. Hit info, it gives you a little info and the "More Info" box. Hit select and brings up the screen with Play, Keep, Delete, Episodes and Done on the left side and the description on the right. There's a scroll bar on the left side of the decription panel. Press the right arrow it puts the focus on the scroll bar and page down works.

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## DukeBX (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I should explain it in more detail. If you were to put Turner Classic Movies or Fox Movie Channel, (I pick these because they are good examples) and highlight channel 256-TCM,you'll get a bit of info about the channel that will pop up on the left side. It's the same long section that will give TV show info as well. For TCM they say this,"24-hour service features some of the best movies ever made. The channel culls from vintage RKO,MGM and pre- 1950 Warner Bros films found in Turner ente..." That's it. I can't seem to get the rest of the info that they talk about. It's weird because they put it,but you can read the rest of it. I wonder if it's a DVR R15 thing.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yea, I see that. Wonder how you see the rest. Guess the "..." means they cut it off due to memory limitations.


----------

